# Wathose: Stiefelnaht kleben?



## Michael_05er (8. September 2011)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir vor zwei, drei Jahren mal eine DAM-Neopren-Wathose mit angeschweißten Gummistiefeln geholt und sie seitdem vielleicht drei mal angehabt (Urlaub an der See). Beim letzten Einsatz habe ich einen nassen Fuss bekommen. An der Innenseite des Fußes, im vorderen Mittelfußbereich öffnet sich die Naht, wo die Stiefelsohle quasi "nach oben über den Stiefel geschlagen" und mit diesem verschweißt ist. Ich hoffe, die Beschreibung ist verständlich.

Lässt sich das irgendwie kleben und wenn ja, wie? Können da dieselben Kleber wie für die Neoprenhose genommen werden? Und besteht da überhaupt eine Chance? Das ist halt ungefähr der Bereich, in dem die Stiefelsohle knickt, wenn man auf dem Ballen steht.

Das Leck ist ja nun quasi am tiefsten Punkt der Hose (bzw. Stiefel), insofern taugt die Hose derzeit nur noch als mobile Sauna oder als Brennnesselschutz, aber vom Wasser muss ich mich fernhalten. Es wird auch weiterhin bei Gelegenheitseinsätzen bleiben, aber gerade deswegen fände ich es ärgerlich, eine neue kaufen zu müssen.

Danke und Grüße,
Michael


----------



## Angler9999 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wathose: Stiefelnaht kleben?*

Ist das Leck nun am Stiefel unten oder am Übergang von Neopren zum Stiefel?

Ich habe schon mal ein Loch am Stiefel  abgedichtet. es gibt hier Spezialkleber dafür. Alles andere kannste vergessen. Kosten des Klebers allerdings 15 Euro.

Im Angebot bekommst du eine neue Behr oder DAM Neopren schon für ab 39 Euro.

An beweglichen Stellen wirst du deine Hose nicht auf dauer dicht bekommen.


----------



## Angler9999 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wathose: Stiefelnaht kleben?*

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=790668

hier lies mal...
Manchmal hilft die Suche doch.....


----------



## Michael_05er (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wathose: Stiefelnaht kleben?*



Angler9999 schrieb:


> http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?p=790668
> 
> hier lies mal...
> Manchmal hilft die Suche doch.....


Danke erstmal für die schnelle Antwort. Ich hatte nur die letzten Seiten zurückgeblättert und nicht in 5 Jahren alten Threads gewühlt... Das Thema "Wathose flicken" habe ich aber auch so diverse male gefunden. Das scheint ja ganz gut machbar zu sein, mein Problem (bzw. das Leck) befindet sich aber am Stiefel, nicht am Neopren. Es ist der Punkt, wo die Stiefelsohle mit dem Stiefelfuß verbunden ist. Ich frage mich halt, ob dieses Stormsure-Superklebezeugs auch Gummistiefelschweißnähte flicken kann oder nicht. Wo war denn Dein Leck damals und welchen Kleber hast Du da genommen? Und wie gut hat es gehalten?

Ich fürchte auch, dass ich mittelfristig eine neue Wathose brauche. Ich würde wohl auch vor dem nächsten ernsthaften Einsatz (urlaub) eine neue besorgen, damit ich dann nicht auf einmal im nassen stehe. Aber wann ich mnal wieder ernsthaft Watangeln werde, weiß ich nicht, und vorher könnte ich hier was gegen Brennesseln gebrauchen, was nicht beim ersten Tritt in eine Pfütze nasse Füße gibt. Deswegen die Hoffnung auf Flicktipps.

Grüße,
Michael


----------



## angler1996 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wathose: Stiefelnaht kleben?*

ich kenn die DAM Hose nicht
Die Frage, die sich mir stellt : ist das wirklich Gummi?
oder PVC oder so
Wenn Gummi, sollte sich ne Notreparatur mit Flickzeug vom Fahrrad machen lassen, wenn PVC dann geht das nicht.
Gruß A.


----------



## Angler9999 (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wathose: Stiefelnaht kleben?*

Ich hatte mir ein Stück Schilf eingetreten. Also Sohle unterseite. 
Anfangs dachte ich, das Silikon aus dem Sanitär die Undichtigkeit beseitigt.

Ja, macht es und zwar genau 15 Minuten. Da Silikon sich nicht mit dem festen Gummi verbindet, kommt tröpfche für tröpfche durch.

Folglich hilft nur etwas, was den "Gummi" anlöst und dann nach dem trocknen auch geschmeidig bleibt. 

Wie es bei dir an der "Ferse" ist wo der Stiefel hart ist, aber 
bewegt wird weiß ich nicht.

Unschöner weise kannst du einen Großen Flicken Neopren über die gesamte Ferse zusätzlich kleben. (Nach dem abdichten) Das hält dann.

Das ist unschön anzusehen, sieht man aber nicht wenn du im Wasser stehst und den Fischen ist es egal.


----------



## goeddoek (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wathose: Stiefelnaht kleben?*

Moin Michael #h


Tut mir Leid, aber das wird nix. Zumindest auf Dauer wird der Bereich nicht dicht bleiben, da dort zuviel Kraft draufkommt.

Auf 'ne Wathose sollte man sich verlassen können. 'nen ganzen Tag nass und frierend in so 'nem Teil zu stehen, das womöglich bei einem Preis von unter 50 Euro für 15 Euro geflickt wurde, lohnt nicht. Da ärgert man sich nur. Das hab ich schon ein paar Mal durch, weil ich auch nur ungern was wegwerfe 
Letztendlich wirft man das Teil doch weg und die Kosten für die Reparatur sind weggeworfenes Geld.
Aus alten Neoprenwathosen kann man immerhin noch schöne Etuis für Rollen etc. basteln


----------



## Rosi (8. September 2011)

*AW: Wathose: Stiefelnaht kleben?*



Michael_05er schrieb:


> und sie seitdem vielleicht drei mal angehabt (Urlaub an der See). Beim letzten Einsatz habe ich einen nassen Fuss bekommen.
> Michael



Oha, na eigentlich hättest du sie zum Händler zurück bringen müssen. So fix dürfen die Nähte nicht aufgehen. Bei meiner hat sich gerade die Filzsohle links verabschiedet, ist jedoch alles noch trocken. Nach 5 jähriger, intensiver Nutzung.


----------



## Michael_05er (9. September 2011)

*AW: Wathose: Stiefelnaht kleben?*



Rosi schrieb:


> Oha, na eigentlich hättest du sie zum Händler zurück bringen müssen. So fix dürfen die Nähte nicht aufgehen. Bei meiner hat sich gerade die Filzsohle links verabschiedet, ist jedoch alles noch trocken. Nach 5 jähriger, intensiver Nutzung.


Naja, die drei mal angehabt haben (|kopfkrat) verteilen sich auf drei Urlaube im Abstand von je einem Jahr... Ist also eine Weile her mit der Garantie... Ich glaube, ich werde es mal mit Stormshure versuchen. In der nächsten Zeit würde ich sie ja sowieso eher als Schutz gegen mannshohe Brennesseln und gelegentliche Pfützen anziehen und könnte bei nassen Füßen schnell abbrechen und heimgehen. Die sich öffnende Schweißnaht kann man auch gut erkennen (jetzt, wo ich weiß, wie es aussieht #q). Ich kann also recht gut kontrollieren, ob die Flickstelle hält.

Sollte ich einen ernsthaften, längeren Wateinsatz planen, am besten ein paar Tage gezieltes Watangeln o.ä. würde ich wahrscheinlich eine neue Hose holen. Damit warte ich dann aber bis es soweit ist. Auf Vorrat eine kaufen und ein Jahr oder länger auf den Speicher legen macht das Gummi/Neopren auch nicht haltbarer.
Danke an alle und Grüße,
Michael


----------



## donlotis (9. September 2011)

*AW: Wathose: Stiefelnaht kleben?*

Ich würde es an Deiner Stelle einmal mit "Sikaflex" probieren. Das dichtet alles ab, ist salzwasserbeständig und bleibt flexibel. Absolutes Superzeug!

Gruß donlotis


----------

